# Mt. Diablo/Morgan Territory



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey.

I'm new to this area. 

I read earlier that Morgan Territory Rd. is a great place to ride. Can someone please describe how to get from North Gate to Morgan Territory? Then possibly a way to loop back to South Gate?

Maps show Ygnacio Valley to Clayton to Marsh Creek... I tried it and... Ygnacio Valley in walnut creek... hah... hah... me = idiot. Way too many cars. Turned around...

Someone help please!

Also approx how long would this loop end up being? How much time am I looking at as well at an approx "b" pace (its winter... i'm fat. hahaha)?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm new to this area.
> 
> ...



Hmm... Morgan Territory -> Manning -> Highland -> Camino Tassajara, Blackhawk... 

does that work to get back to southgate? Seems pretty bicycle friendly in a car.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Check out Yahoo maps. Ygnacio is the only way for some of it, but it looks like there some suburbia you can ride to avoid the part of Ygnacio by the shopping center (which was the worst part of Ygnacio back when I rode this loop frequently, shortly after the Pleistocene era) and some of Clayton. The route you decribe through Blackhawk is the only way to get back.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> Check out Yahoo maps. Ygnacio is the only way for some of it, but it looks like there some suburbia you can ride to avoid the part of Ygnacio by the shopping center (which was the worst part of Ygnacio back when I rode this loop frequently, shortly after the Pleistocene era) and some of Clayton. The route you decribe through Blackhawk is the only way to get back.



heh. yahoo maps was the way I came up with ygnacio valley.

I wouldn't mind taking a slightly longer route if it meant it was more bicycle friendly.


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

Cruzer,

I always get to the Morgan Territory by taking Ygnacio Valley Road. If you drop down from the North Gate and then take a right on Oak Grove and then go Right onto Ygnacio, it is only 3 miles on Ygnacio until Pine Hollow Road. 

Ygnacio sucks for sure, but within 1/4 mile after the intersection where it meets Oak Grove there is a huge shoulder which insulates you a bit from the traffic. 

I know that doesn't help much. If you find a better way I'm sure some of us would be interested to know.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

We always take Ygnacio Valley Road. Sure, it's loud, but It's not that big of a deal. The shoulder is gigantic. We have never had any problems at all. I'd say it's a lot safer riding there than it is riding on Marsh Road!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> We always take Ygnacio Valley Road. Sure, it's loud, but It's not that big of a deal. The shoulder is gigantic. We have never had any problems at all. I'd say it's a lot safer riding there than it is riding on Marsh Road!



Hmm... I'm beginning to think I wasn't on Ygnacio Valley rd. I should have been blonde.

I'll let you guys know tomorrow!

btw- if you guys see a dude in a blue pneumo helmet, and a black/yellow felt F55 with white bar tape... say hi. its probably me.


----------



## rv5869 (Oct 22, 2004)

ygnacio is the only way out, it gets better after the first mile. get out there early by 0800 and you will be fine with traffic. if you go to the ranger station i think the ride is about 62 miles. at the top of morgan territory is water and bathrooms about 25 miles and then stores at the base of diablo on the south side. this is a very nice ride, have fun.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

rv5869 said:


> ygnacio is the only way out, it gets better after the first mile. get out there early by 0800 and you will be fine with traffic. if you go to the ranger station i think the ride is about 62 miles. at the top of morgan territory is water and bathrooms about 25 miles and then stores at the base of diablo on the south side. this is a very nice ride, have fun.



Nice. Did it 2 days ago and got rained on. (ugh.) went up danville blvd to cut throuhg walnut creek since Diablo was closed. that part towards the end of Morgan Territory was freaking cool... where it narrowed down to one lane! Fast rollers with tons of windy turns!

would have been nice to have been sunny. I think I'm going to do it again next week.

forgot to reset my computer.  have no clue how many miles I did. For all I know all I rode was 11 miles.

yeah. ygnacio got better. i turned around right away last time because I guess I was being lazy or something. that many cars scares me.


----------

